# French documentary film project: They are looking for RV volunteers!



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Yesterday (9/11) was a National Day of Service and Remembrance. I was unable participate as I spent most of the day in a stem cell clinic. However, as I was reviewing some messages on a RV forum, I saw the message below. I can't say anything of the validity of the effort and unfortunately all the information I could obtain on these film makers were in French. However, I'm reproducing it here just in case there are some RVers that volunteer and may be interesting in contacting them.

Ruide 
___________________________________________________________________________________ 

Dear RVers,

We are a couple of French independent filmmakers.

We are making a documentary film about volunteering in the USA.


Up to now we have been filming with various non-profits like Habitat for Humanity in Chicago and a homeless shelter in Colorado.

We are very interested about the RV volunteers as this concept is absolutely unknown in France. We are currently looking for RVers involved in various volunteering programs. We would like to meet and film them, share their experiences, talk about their motivations, and learn from them.

If any of you have any suggestion, if you are or know RV volunteers, please let us know!

We will be in the US from early October to the end of December 2009.

This documentary is not intended for television. It designed for public screenings followed by a discussion between the audience and the film makers. We are self employed and do not rely on external financing or commissioning.

Sincerely,

Aline DEFORGE & Emmanuel PRESSELIN
2, rue de la combe
63320 CHAMPEIX
France

Tel: 00 33 473 549 332
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

